# 1963 Schwinn Deluxe American Handlebars????



## jason morton (Sep 6, 2016)

What other Schwinn's can I pull the handlebars from that would be correct for the 26" Schwinn Deluxe American?? And are girls the same as the men's?? Thank you..


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 6, 2016)

same bars are you looking for some i have a girls that im parting out
that has a nice set i got it for the wife but after i started cleaning the bike the paint was 
to light so i got her another one.if interested let me know


----------



## jason morton (Sep 14, 2016)

Send me a pic in my messages and how much? Thnx man


----------



## jason morton (Sep 14, 2016)

Are the bars of the girls the same as the boys?


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 14, 2016)

jason morton said:


> Send me a pic in my messages and how much? Thnx man



i will get pic


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 14, 2016)

jason morton said:


> Are the bars of the girls the same as the boys?



yes bars are same i have a boys and a girls 64 deluxe amirican


----------



## jason morton (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyone out in cabe land have a nice set of bars for a 63 Schwinn Deluxe American????? PM me thanks


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2016)

jason morton said:


> Anyone out in cabe land have a nice set of bars for a 63 Schwinn Deluxe American????? PM me thanks



I have a '60 Schwinn Debutante that I'm parting out, may be the same handlebars, will check


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 5, 2016)

I would have some, let me know if Chris or bobsbikes don't. My favorite rider is my '63 Deluxe American 3 speed. 
Darcie


----------

